# Are there any catfish in Shoal River?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I live about 2 miles from the 90E bridge on Shoal River. I have never fished the river once in my life. I see an occasional report about bream and bass, but I was wondering if anyone has ever caught any catfish in this river?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Since there are no replies to my question I guess I will go set some bush hooks and find out for myself. It makes sense that there should be catfish in Shoal River, but like I said I have never fished it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Plenty of good channel cats, shrimp and minnows have worked for us. Never caught any flatheads..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been upriver from the hwy 90 bridge a few times years ago and remember some deep holes and a number of sandbars. I would think there should be some cats in the deeper spots.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Every freshwater body of water that connects to another River or Stream in Florida has catfish. Whether there is a sizable population big enough to hunt is up to you.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

billyb said:


> I live about 2 miles from the 90E bridge on Shoal River. I have never fished the river once in my life. I see an occasional report about bream and bass, but I was wondering if anyone has ever caught any catfish in this river?


 
There are several species of catfish....channel ,bullheads,flathead on Shoal river, which is a tributary of the Yellow River. I know of two different flathead catfish that were caught on the Shoal River in excess of 40 lbs. brought out to the FWC fish hatchery for state record certification....unfortunatley they were not heavy enough.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for you input. I think I will set some lines up from 90E this weekend. Has anyone heard if people will steal your lines because they sure will do it on the Yellow? If they don't take the line they will at least take your fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> Thanks for you input. I think I will set some lines up from 90E this weekend. Has anyone heard if people will steal your lines because they sure will do it on the Yellow? If they don't take the line they will at least take your fish.


I'm pretty sure no matter where you tie a line to a branch someone will steal it if its visible especially if a fish is bouncing on it. Use a GPS if you are going to set lines. 

Its way easier to use rod n reels for catfish.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

billyb said:


> Thanks for you input. I think I will set some lines up from 90E this weekend. Has anyone heard if people will steal your lines because they sure will do it on the Yellow? If they don't take the line they will at least take your fish.



Last spring, Dad and I were bream fishing Shoal, a guy came by ranting and carrying on and asking had we saw anybody else on the river, somebody had cut all his lines, this was below hwy 90, said he was calling the game warden, don't know what come of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

